# price of single cavity blocks



## mosstown (28 Feb 2011)

got a price of 78 cents a block today, is this competitive or would there be better prices out there.  located in the midlands.  thanks.


----------



## oraa (2 Mar 2011)

I recently got a price in Dublin of 62 cents incl VAT for 440 x 215 x 100mm solid 5N blocks, delivered. This was a trade price. I presume your 78 cents includes VAT?  Dose it include delivery? Also, the quantity of blocks need may effect the price.


----------

